# microsoft office.ink.disabled



## countryside (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi,
I am a relative newbie on trying to find out what is wrong with my laptop. But I have recently on starting up my laptop (running windows xp) got this message appear:- 
microsoft office.ink.disabled
I have had a quick search on internet explorer to see what it means, however I am none the wiser. Does it mean I have some kind of adware on the laptop? I have run Ad-Aware and it doesnt say anything about it there. I also have Kaspersky internet security 8.0.0.454
Any advice would really be apprecaited.
Thanks.


----------



## YshuaSown (Nov 8, 2008)

countryside,
I don't know if you got your question answered. I had the same problem. First issue is the file name is ".LNK" (i.e., an "L", not an "I"). Things I've done to remedy it:
[1] Use the original Microsoft Office installation CDs to launch a "repair" session.
[2] Get some registry repair software, such as the RegistryBooster or RegistryFix. Not sure if this adds anything, but they sure found a lot of problems they said they "fixed"
[3] Search your disk drive (usually "C:") for "*nk.disabled". It should find that file somewhere in a startup folder. Delete the file it finds.

Hopefully that solves your problem.


----------



## countryside (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you so much, (nobody had replied).....I have followed your instructions and it has now gone. I appreciate your help.


----------

